# apple creek



## tractor5561 (Aug 17, 2008)

does anyone know if apple creek has thawed out at all over the past couple of days. Any responses ASAP would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

After all the rain, I would say yes. But I have not seen it with my own eyes. Mohican is great right now.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I think it was in good shape. Although I didn't stop on the way home though.


----------



## GRADY228 (Jun 25, 2005)

That's funny, I live near there and don't think of it as a good fishing spot. Am I missing out?? Talked to some others that said they wouldn't go back again!! What about the Mohican, are you talking about the covered bridge area?


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Yes, covered bridge area. You just have to watch though cause they close the gates to that area without warning. Just call before you make the drive.


----------



## bephotographs (Aug 24, 2009)

i have never caught anything at applecreek i went like week or so after they stocked it fish everywhere then like 2 weeks later poof none 8 guys there said they hadnt seen a fish at all


----------



## GRADY228 (Jun 25, 2005)

My friend and I ran into this guy at the Rocky, my friend told him we were from Wooster. He thought that was funny because of the Apple Creek. He told us that the Trout Unlimited pays the ODNR $5000.00 to stock the section of the creek. He proceeded to show us pictures that he had on his phone, some nice fish. I will be checking this area out sense it is in my home town and I know exactly where it is. It must be a kind of hush hush deal!!! He also said that is spring fed and never gets too warm in the summer.


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

GRADY228 said:


> It must be a kind of hush hush deal!!!


Not any more Rod! LOL


----------



## GRADY228 (Jun 25, 2005)

May be not!!!!!But I know where!!!!LOL


----------



## bephotographs (Aug 24, 2009)

yea i got tore a new one month or so ago for posting something about this place if there was a creek or something in canton or cuy falls that could support trout im sure i could find 10-20 people to once a year donate money to stock trout if in fact its only 5g i would


----------



## Fly-fish (Jul 11, 2009)

GRADY228 said:


> That's funny, I live near there and don't think of it as a good fishing spot. Am I missing out?? Talked to some others that said they wouldn't go back again!! What about the Mohican, are you talking about the covered bridge area?


I also live in Wayne Co and Ive never thought much of the fishing at Apple Creek behind Halliburton, but I might be hitting the wrong sections. Id much rather make the drive to Mohican if I want to fish a river because the few times Ive fished the stocked sections of the Apple Creek Ive spent more time picking up trash and avoiding teens that we drinking beer and smoking unusual substances. 

The River Styx park is a good spot if you want to wet a line after dinner for a hour or so but I don't know any lakes in the Wooster area. Have you ever fished the Tusc' in Canal Fulton or father down in Bolivar/Strasburg?


----------



## GRADY228 (Jun 25, 2005)

Sorry my friend, I haven't even fished the Apple Creek as of yet. I have only fished the Vermilion, Rocky and Bear Creek in Michigan so far. My prime fishing time will be April on the Rocky!!


----------



## bephotographs (Aug 24, 2009)

river styx park what all in there i mapped it and looks like just few ponds?


----------



## Fly-fish (Jul 11, 2009)

bephotographs said:


> river Styx park what all in there i mapped it and looks like just few ponds?


Rive Styx park is a single stocked lake of about 3-4 acres. Ive caught panfish, smallies and the occasional trout. The fish is certainly not spectacular but its better then nothing. There were 2 small lakes west of Wooster just off Rt 302 that were pay to fish but I don't think that is possible now. 

Ive never had much luck fishing Salt Creek south of Fredericksburg but others might know the dependable pools.


----------

